# 65Liters



## nico (5 Mar 2009)

hi

here's one of my tanks , this one is now a bit more than 2 months old , basicaly it was meant an iwagumi but the stem part went well so i kept it that way....anyways it is gonna turn to an iwagumi next week so here are the final pictures of this scape.i feel l ike the matogrossesse part (left part) doen't really blend in the stem part , seems like something is missing,still there wont be any improvement.

hope you like it anyways


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2009)

Hi nico and welcome to UKAPS!

Your layout is beautiful and a refreshing change from a typical Iwagumi.  The bold use of stems and colour pays off very well to create a fantastical scene.  The lush hairgrass carpet looks good enough to sleep in!

I love your rocks.  Are they locally collected?

Can you share some tank specs, set-up and maintenance practices, please?


----------



## TDI-line (5 Mar 2009)

Hello and welcome Nico.

Lovely scape and fish, very nice.


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Mar 2009)

Very nice - the red colour in your stems is amazing - I'd be interested to know more about your setup too, particularly your lighting.  

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Mar 2009)

This is a nice tank! It has a great sense of scale, but I think the red fish blow it out a bit. I really like it though!


----------



## nico (5 Mar 2009)

thank you for your comments  

sorry ,i always forget the technical part ....  

tank is 60*30*36 , 65L 
lights: 36W (2*18W) ada na-lamp 11h/day i always use a rather small Watts/Liters ratio
flitration: eheim 2213 , biological filtration (as for all of my tanks)
co2 : 1bps industrial 11h/day
ferts :brightyK, step1 , and more recently special lights daily
water changes 1/3 a week



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> but I think the red fish blow it out a bit



i do agree , those fishes were in this tank from before the rescape and i had no other tank in which they would fit , so they stayed here , i do regret it now , as their red color definitly doesn't fit the scene and their size tend to make the look smaller.... :? 

for this lay out i wanted use stones in a different way ,not standing up but laying down as the scene i was imagining was some kind of hill (that should show when it will turn to an iwagumi)

here' the lay-out set up






George , stones are localy collected , i am quite lucky to be able to find some nice pieces quite easily , here's one of my favorite spot


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Mar 2009)

Nice photography - lovely little helpers in the first set up pic!1   

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2009)

it must be nice to have 2 birds on one arm!   

nice scape nico, truly! it's the red that makes the scape for me.

I'm a tad envious that you can get quality stones so freely.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2009)

Nice intro Nico, j'adore your scape hehe  truly inspiring, I love the grass carpet, I wanted to try it out but the grass I had in my tank never spread out. Have to learn how that is done.

I would not turn it into an iguwamu, I love it the way it is, the colours of the plants are really great  congrats


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Mar 2009)

very nice setup nico, the red looks great and that main stone is quite a find for free!


----------



## nico (5 Mar 2009)

here are a few closer pics  
















Stuworrall ,  as this version is finished i want to do something new , i have some ideas and i need to get busy with my tanks , but before rescaping it totally i really want to do the iwagumi version , i might be done with it very quickly


----------



## JamesM (5 Mar 2009)

Very nice


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Mar 2009)

very nice tank. The colours you have used are perfect and the hairgrass is awesome.
Now you have posted your favourite place to collect rocks i seem to remember this tank from elsewhere.


----------



## hellohefalump (7 Mar 2009)

I'm blown away by this scape.  I can't think of any negative comments at all.  I love it completely.  I disagree about the red fish, I think they compliment it.

That huge rock is fantastic aswell.


----------



## Garuf (11 Mar 2009)

Very very impressive, to say anything bad would be a travesty. I felt so inspired by it I ripped down my nuked tank and put on my shorts to see if I could find any rocks in the river.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Mar 2009)

Gorgeous little tank, love it 

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Very very impressive, to say anything bad would be a travesty. I felt so inspired by it I ripped down my nuked tank and put on my shorts to see if I could find any rocks in the river.



nice to see you back on track again Gareth  8) 

I like the tank a lot too


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Mar 2009)

You wouldn`t happen to be uttoshii, would you? :idea: 

Dave.


----------



## nico (20 Mar 2009)

thank you for your comments  

Garuf , that's the spirit   

Dave Spencer , yes Uttoshii is an another name i go by   

here is what the tank looks like now , there is still a lot to do , eleocharis parvula should appear from behind the main stone that looks kind of bold right now ...i'm still wondering if i should use some classic eleocharis behind the main rock???? i am also thinking about using a nymphea ....gotta think about it ..... i have to remove some fishes to keep only simulans ....still a lot to do ....

this picture has been digitally "changed" (i removed the filter and co2 set digitally ), sorry about that


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2009)

Haha, you have no idea how cold that river was.
A nyphia would be brilliant it needs that splash of colour that made this tank so magical previously. 
It's still nice but subtracting the colour and texture has subtracted some of the magic.


----------



## nico (20 Mar 2009)

i think it looks empty


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Mar 2009)

nico said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer , yes Uttoshii is an another name i go by



I remember seeing an Iwagumi of yours from a while back. It`s still one of my favourites. 

Dave.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (20 Mar 2009)

^ Got a pic of that iwagumi?

I have to say, I preferred it with the stems in but it still looks pretty good!


----------



## nico (21 Mar 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I remember seeing an Iwagumi of yours



was it a big one (240L) with some vivipara in the background or a small one (60L) all in short plants with a white background?  :?: (maybe i should open a topic with all of my tanks...)


----------



## Thomas McMillan (21 Mar 2009)

nico said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that topic is a good idea


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> nico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll second that


----------



## Cyworld (22 Mar 2009)

Hey Nico.
I'm also new to this site.
Why don't you try changing your tank background?
I think white would change the whole mood of you tank.
Keep us posted!


----------



## altaaffe (22 Mar 2009)

Loved that first shot - must admit, I don't think I could have brought myself to rip it apart.

What type of birds are those you've got.  I used to let our parrot (Dexter) out with me when I did the tanks until I found him ripping apart a load of plants I'd laid out ready to plant.


----------



## nico (24 Mar 2009)

Cyworld said:
			
		

> Why don't you try changing your tank background?
> I think white would change the whole mood of you tank.



i'm having difficulties taking nice pictures with a white background , but i'm working on it  



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> Loved that first shot - must admit, I don't think I could have brought myself to rip it apart.



to be honnest i kind of strt to regret too   



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> What type of birds are those you've got.  I used to let our parrot (Dexter) out with me when I did the tanks until I found him ripping apart a load of plants I'd laid out ready to plant.



this one is called a "perruche catherine" in french , i dont know the english name , i had many sort of small perrots this race is definitivly the best one , in all ways , they are kind of lazy and prefer to walk rather than flying , they are very quiet (really very quiet) , they like to play (hide and seek) ,  their ...mouth (lol, forgot the word) is not strong so even if they try to bite they dont do any damage (not even on a piece of paper) , they are very affective and curious ...the cage is always open when we are at home , never no problem


----------



## Cyworld (26 Mar 2009)

I never knew birds would walk if they are lazy.lol
They sound very interesting and cute.


----------



## Fred Dulley (26 Mar 2009)

They are cute.
English name is Lineolated Parakeet.   

Lovely tank.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (7 Apr 2011)

i think it is very cool!

i dont think it is a long term scape? you will want to try something new pretty soon..


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jul 2012)

Cool birds man!


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Jul 2012)

does anyone know how i can post my own threads and photos and projects ? would be really useful if I could actually get some feed back on my tank.. yours look beautiful by the way


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jul 2012)

jackrythm said:
			
		

> does anyone know how i can post my own threads and photos and projects ?


Hi there,
you can ask any question you like in general planted tank discussions, and find help on technical issues such as photo posting in the 'technical help' sub forum   
You can post your own threads in each sub forum by pressing the 'new topic' button at the top of each page, giving it a title and then adding your question or maybe in the case of a journal your tank specs, issues, successes etc. There is a dedicated journal section for presenting your tanks progress which is great for sharing and learning and getting constructive criticism. If you have a completed scape and would just like some feedback, maybe try adding a new topic in this 'planted tank gallery' sub forum.
As for adding images, heres a link to a thread 'how do you post a picture' in the technical help sub forum: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2618
Hope this helps.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

